Ask HN: Best resources to learn django in 2017? - tsaprailis
======
jagot
I've found the MDN tutorial to be the best I've read so far:
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Learn/Server-
side/D...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Learn/Server-side/Django)

------
mjhea0
Check out Real Python ([https://realpython.com](https://realpython.com)), if
you're looking to learn web development with Python and Django.

Note: I am the co-founder/author

Real Python takes an experiential, learning by doing approach so you build
interesting projects. Happy to provide a discount. Email us - info at
realpython dot com. Cheers!

~~~
nischalsamji
Real python has helped me pick up python and flask. I go their book bundle
when it was 35$ or so and still look up the books when I need something.

If you are looking for a book - Two scoops of Django is very good.

------
DjangoTricks
If you want to learn from some practical examples, you can check my book "Web
Development with Django Cookbook - Second Edition":
[https://www.packtpub.com/web-development/web-development-
dja...](https://www.packtpub.com/web-development/web-development-django-
cookbook-second-edition) It's also on Amazon: [https://www.amazon.com/Web-
Development-Django-Cookbook-Secon...](https://www.amazon.com/Web-Development-
Django-Cookbook-Second/dp/1785886770/)

Reviews are more than welcome!

Also I would recommend you to follow my twitter account, where I regularly
post what interesting I found about web development with Django:
[https://twitter.com/DjangoTricks](https://twitter.com/DjangoTricks)

------
sotojuan
If you are already familiar with Python and basic server framework concepts
(request, response, models, etc), just read the documentation and start
building your own projects. It'll always be up to date.

------
limedaring
I wrote Hello Web App to teach web app development with Python and Django:
[https://hellowebbooks.com/learn-django](https://hellowebbooks.com/learn-
django)

The HTML version of the book is free:
[https://hellowebbooks.com/tutorial/](https://hellowebbooks.com/tutorial/)

Proud to have a 5 star rating with 37 reviews on Amazon:
[https://www.amazon.com/Hello-Web-App-Tracy-
Osborn/dp/0986365...](https://www.amazon.com/Hello-Web-App-Tracy-
Osborn/dp/0986365912/ref=sr_1_1)

Happy to answer any questions anyone has!

------
albertojacini
What helped me the most from the basics to being a Django professional has
been Two Scoops of Django. The best about this book is that is authoritatively
opinionated about which are the best practices in the Django world. This
really helps you not to get lost. See:
[https://www.twoscoopspress.com/products/two-scoops-of-
django...](https://www.twoscoopspress.com/products/two-scoops-of-django-1-11)

------
dmannorreys
Django has a very extensive documentation along with tutorials, hints and
examples. It's been the only resource I've needed besides a couple of blog
posts.

------
fiftyacorn
Djangogirls is a great place to start -

[https://tutorial.djangogirls.org/en/](https://tutorial.djangogirls.org/en/)

